# samenstränge essen?



## luigi (31. Januar 2006)

liebe boardköche, ich bitte um erfahrungsberichte: fischrogen sind ja - richtig zubereitet - äußerst lecker. aber was ist mit den milchnern? muss man deren fortpflanzungsmaterial wegwerfen oder kann man daraus auch etwas schmackhaftes kochen?
konkreter anlass meiner anfrage ist ein stattlicher huchen, da gäben die samenstränge schon einiges her.
danke im voraus
luigi


----------



## donlotis (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Essen oder schlucken?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## DonCamile (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Geschwenkt in Butter mit einer Prise Salz und einer Knolle Knoblauch is das eine Delikatesse !#6


----------



## Ghanja (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Essen oder schlucken?
> 
> Gruß donlotis


Schade, dass der indirekte Zusammenhang im Posting nicht ersichtlich ist. Ansonsten wär das glatt mal ein "Tatütata" wert. :q


----------



## fette beute (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

hallo luigi #h man kann alles trinken was man will man kann alles rauchen was man will und man kann alles essen was man will .das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden |wavey:
ich habe schon bulleneier,kuheuter und hirn gegessen,es gibt auch jäger die essen den sogenanten schnepfendreck,das sind die inhalte des ausgedrückten darms von dem vogel,das hab ich noch nicht probiert und werd ich auch nicht.
hau dir die stränge einfach mal mit salz und pfeffer in die pfanne und hau rein mehr als äh kanns nicht werden |wavey:
gruß aus lüüüüüüüübeck #h


----------



## luigi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

liebe boardies,
danke für eure konstruktiven vorschläge, die schlüpfrigen wollen wir mal übersehen...
luigi


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Bei uns in Franken gibt es vom männlichen Karpfen die Samenstränge als sogenanntes "Ingreisch" gesalzen und gepfeffert in Semmelbrösel-Mehlgemisch gewendet und in Butterschmalz rausgebacken. Absoluter Schmackofatz!!!


----------



## Pike79 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

bäh... schon bei dem Gedanken daran Fischsperma essen zu müssen wird mir anders.

aber immer wieder schon zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker doch sein können.


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Zum Glück stehts unter " Fischgerichten"


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

:v und diesen :v. 

Auch wenn man das ggf. essen kann, würd ich das nicht für Geld in den Mund nehmen. 

Muss man den Vogel nach dem Braten wie'ne Weißwurst auszüllen und die Pelle wegschmeißen. Baahh nee, schon bei dem Gedanken fängt mein kleiner Nippel im Hals an zu zappeln.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwenkt in Butter mit einer Prise Salz und einer Knolle Knoblauch is das eine Delikatesse !#6



#6auch von Forellen kenne ich es auf diese Art...
echt legger|rolleyes


----------



## Wurmduscher (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> :v und diesen :v.
> 
> Auch wenn man das ggf. essen kann, würd ich das nicht für Geld in den Mund nehmen.
> 
> Muss man den Vogel nach dem Braten *wie'ne Weißwurst auszüllen* und die Pelle wegschmeißen. Baahh nee, schon bei dem Gedanken fängt mein kleiner Nippel im Hals an zu zappeln.


 
Bayerisch für Nordlichter:Nicht auszüllen, das heisst "auszuzeln"!!!#h  
Aber ich geb Dir trotzdem recht:Nicht für viel Geld, aber wer,s mag.....:v 

Gruß aus Bayern

Wurmduscher


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

@Wurmduscher

Okidoki . War mir irgendwie entfallen das Wort. Na ja, mach ich ja auch nicht so oft .


----------



## esox_105 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Na ja, wer es mag, ich finde es zum :v .


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Rogen schmeckt ja legga,auch geräuchert.Aber solches vom Milchner wird ich mit gemischten gefühlen essen,wenn überhaupt.#t |kopfkrat Vielleicht sollt ichs mal ausprobieren...


----------



## charly151 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Beim räuchern vom Bückling bleibt die milch auch drin und schmeckt
auf Brot super legga.
Hab auch noch nie bei Kieler Sprotten nachgeschaut ob ich einen Rogner
oder Milchner esse.
Versuch macht klug.
Vieleicht haben hier nur ein paar Leutchen Angst das man davon schwanger wird  .

Gruß Charly


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> man kann alles trinken was man will man kann alles rauchen was man will und man kann alles essen was man will  ... es gibt auch jäger die essen den sogenanten schnepfendreck, das sind die inhalte des (...) vogeldarms



Das ist die richtige Einstellung, Spaghetti Bolognese oder Wiener Schnitzel essen kann jeder - nur das mit dem Schnepfendreck verschieb ich auf ein späteres Leben!


----------



## vaaberg (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

.........äh hm, ist doch merkwürdig wie viele Leute "Samenstränge" essen.
Aber wenns den hilft gegen oder für was auch immer

Hilft das evtl. gegen Potenzprobelme  oder was ? Klärt mich auf . Ist das eine Ersatz für Viagra. Ich denke immer an den Frosch... ich bin eine Schwan.... !

Und der Ausdruck, also ne, ich muss da mal meinen Urologen konsultieren.

Gegen Rogen habe ich ja nix, wir futtern ja auch Eier, die den Hühnern aus´m
A.....  fallen.

der nachdenkliche vaaberg(gamle)                         |kopfkrat


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

um jottes willen|kopfkrat

uff wat für ideen kommt ihr während der schonzeit noch|kopfkrat

das is ja eklich...

(kannste dan von dem gebrutzelten zeug ma ne foto machen?? und von dir ne vorher-nachher aufnahme??)


----------



## esox_105 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

evtl. kann man ja auch noch die Augen auslutschen :v .


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. kann man ja auch noch die Augen auslutschen  .



im Bezug auf Schnepfendreck....

Hat schonmal einer von euch Wels-, Hecht- oder Zanderdreck versucht??


----------



## vk58 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Man muß es ja nicht selbst essen, aber an einem romantischen Abend sozusagen als Vorspeise serviert ...|rotwerden 

|muahah:


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muß es ja nicht selbst essen, aber an einem romantischen Abend sozusagen als Vorspeise serviert ...



|muahah:

ich stell mir grad das gesicht meiner freundin vor wie ich ihr bei nem romantischen abenddinner hübsch garnierten Wallerdreck kredenze und auf ihre frage "was'n das schönes" antworte: "Das ist der herausgequetsche inhalt eines Welsdarms"

ich glaub die fällt mir tot vom stuhl


----------



## esox_105 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:
> 
> ich stell mir grad das gesicht meiner freundin vor wie ich ihr bei nem romantischen abenddinner hübsch garnierten Wallerdreck kredenze und auf ihre frage "was'n das schönes" antworte: "Das ist der herausgequetsche inhalt eines Welsdarms"
> 
> ich glaub die fällt mir tot vom stuhl


 
Ich glaube eher, daß der Teller in deinem Gesicht landet.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

...und dann mit dem Kommentar:

"Probier mal und gewöhn dich schon mal dran." :q :q :q


----------



## esox_105 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 


Nee, dann doch lieber Tofu.


----------



## mot67 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

man sind die leute hier krüsch 
wenn ein andalusier fische oder gambas a la plancha (vom grill bzw. von der "plancha", einer gusseiserne platte) bestellt ist für ihn das auslutschen der köpfe die grösste delikatesse.
bei gambas mach ich das unterdessen auch, die fischköppe kann allerdings mein vater haben 

zum topic, heringsmilch schmeckt lecker, wie oben schon gesagt in butter mit salz und knobi.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

mir wird ja beim lesen schon ganz anders .....   |uhoh:
mir reichen die lecker Filets ... #6
auch die ganzen anderen geposteten "Leckereien" laß ich lieber den echten Genießern über ....


----------



## vk58 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:
> 
> ich stell mir grad das gesicht meiner freundin vor wie ich ihr bei nem romantischen abenddinner hübsch garnierten Wallerdreck kredenze und auf ihre frage "was'n das schönes" antworte: "Das ist der herausgequetsche inhalt eines Welsdarms"
> 
> ich glaub die fällt mir tot vom stuhl


Meine Hintergedanken gingen weniger in Richtung Darm |supergri


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hintergedanken gingen weniger in Richtung Darm |supergri



Das hättest du jetzt nicht noch mal besonders erwähnen müssen:q  . War schon klar.


----------



## vk58 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du jetzt nicht noch mal besonders erwähnen müssen:q  . War schon klar.


Demzufolge gehst Du also davon aus, daß Raabiat der Auffassung ist, daß sich die Samenstränge im Darm befinden?!|uhoh: :q


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Nein:q . Ich habe dein Posting nicht mit Raabiats Ausführungen in einen Zusammenhang gebracht. Das will ich hier mal ausdrücklich betonen .

Wenn Raabiat meint, er müsse so'nem Fisch an der Pupe rummachen, will ich da nichts mit zu tun haben#d |supergri .


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

wenn das so weitergeht wird das hier der Bringer für 2006 und stellt die Angeleimerstory von 2005 klar in den Schatten ....   :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. kann man ja auch noch die Augen auslutschen :v .



mmhm...#calso die hatte ich noch nicht!Aber die Bäckchen sind was ganz besondere´s  sehr legger!!!|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. kann man ja auch noch die Augen auslutschen :v .



In Griechenland haben die das tatsächlich gemacht, dass ist kein Witz. Die haben das Auge aus dem Fisch rausgepult und dann von innen her ausgelutscht. 

Um meinem Gegenüber nicht die Frisur zu verderben:v , habe ich da erst mal ganz fix den Tisch gewechselt.


----------



## DinkDiver (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Leute hört auf ich lieg unterm tisch. 
Zum Brüllen echt. Stell mir auch grad das gesicht meiner Freundin vor wenn ich ihr nach dem Essen eröffne das sie gerade Fischsperma gegessen hat.


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Wenn sie es schluckt, ohne zu zucken, musst du nur noch sagen: Siehste, geht doch:q .

Da gibt es dann keine Ausrede mehr .


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es schluckt, ohne zu zucken, musst du nur noch sagen: Siehste, geht doch:q .
> 
> Da gibt es dann keine Ausrede mehr .




oha oha oha, wir driften aber gehörig ab....

@vk58: selbstverständlich bin ich nicht der meinung das die samenstränge im darm sind....!!!! 
letztendlich ja auch egal wo die lang gehen, selbst wenn die am kopf langgehen würde tät ich die im leben nich mitm mund anpacken...
und meine freundin ist, was sowas angeht, sowieso ganz schön wählerisch...die isst bei weitem nich alles was aufn tisch kommt....und dann komm ich da mit fischsperma....

ich lach mich kaputt...ich hab immerz ihren gesichtsausdruck im kopf...ich kann mir das schon richtig vorstellen

PS: wie viele fische willstn da für ne portion melken??


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

@Raabiat

Also wer seiner Freundin Wels- oder was weiß ich für'n "Dreck" andrehen will, sollte mit dem Wort abdriften ganz behutsam umgehen:q  .


----------



## DinkDiver (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

|muahah: pfui schmutzig :q :q  wer von euch traut sich so ne aktion zu bringen? kriegt n Euro von mir:q


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es schluckt, ohne zu zucken, musst du nur noch sagen: Siehste, geht doch:q .
> 
> Da gibt es dann keine Ausrede mehr .




|muahah: ..... nun gibts hier aber bald nen paar Tatütataaaas ... |sagnix


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Hi #h 

echt, als Kerl daran zu denken irgendetwas mit Samen in den Mund zu nehmen. Das geht ja gar nicht #d 

|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> echt, als Kerl daran zu denken irgendetwas mit Samen in den Mund zu nehmen. Das geht ja gar nicht #d
> 
> |supergri |supergri |supergri


 

Weisst du was in einer Döner-Kräutersoße alles drinne is? :vSollte nur ein beispiel sein......|supergri|supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

@luigi

Wat issen nu? Hast'e dir so'ne Spermaprobe reingezogen? 

Wie hast du sie zubereitet? Wie hat es geschmeckt? Was ist das für'n Gefühl auf der Zunge? Oder kannst'e noch nicht wieder schreiben|supergri ?

Ich bin mir garnicht mal so sicher, ob ich das alles wirklich wissen will|kopfkrat  ?


----------



## luigi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

hallo sunny,
ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich mit einer antwort womöglich die allgemeine diskussionslust bremsen soll... 
nein, ich hab´s nicht getan. ich habe meine anfrage nämlich erst gepostet, nachdem die innereien des huchens samt samensträngen bereits entsorgt waren. von einem freund habe ich allerdings erfahren, dass seine mutter immer ein "allerlei" zubereitet hat, wenn papa einen großen fisch heim gebracht hat. und rate mal, was sie dabei auch verwendet hat!!
ich für meinen teil habe vor, in zukunft nur mehr rogner zu fangen, dann bleibt mir diese anspielungsreiche entscheidung erspart!
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## DonCamile (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Seit dem ich Fishdödel esse in Butter geschwenkt mit einer Prise Salz und Knobi klappt es auch wieder mit der Nachbarin ... #6


----------



## donlotis (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

...lol...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Kann man eigentlich Fischtitten essen? Sch---e, ich meinte Tischsitten, nein Frischfritten! Gibt's das eigentlich? Bei Delphinen oder Walen? Wenn ja, haben's die Japaner bestimmt schon ausprobiert...
Naja, ist ja auch nicht so wichtig!

Be careful man, this is strong language!


----------



## fette beute (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich Fischtitten essen? Sch---e, ich meinte Tischsitten, nein Frischfritten! Gibt's das eigentlich? Bei Delphinen oder Walen? Wenn ja, haben's die Japaner bestimmt schon ausprobiert...
> Naja, ist ja auch nicht so wichtig!
> 
> Be careful man, this is strong language!



das heißt tintenfisch :m :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt tintenfisch :m :m



Äh ja, genau die meinte ich! Danke vielmals!


----------



## Ralle76 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Das entwickelt sich langsam zu einem Klassiker. :m 
Immer wenn ich den Titel lese wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## fette beute (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

ziegenzitzen soll man auch essen können #6
man brüht sie im salzwasser über,dadurch ziehen sie sich zusammen wenn sie nach ca.25 min gar sind,kannst du sie dir in den mund stecken aber nicht zerbeißen,man drückt sie mit der zunge gegen den oberen gaumen bis die darinliegende drüse platzt,die geeleeartige flüssigkeit die dann in deinem mund austritt kannst du mit einer kartoffel zerkauen und runterschlucken #6
mahlzeit #h


----------



## bodenseepeter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Wann äußern sich eigentlich mal Damen in diesem Thread?
Wäre eine interessante Perspektive!


----------



## dorschiie (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

ich wes nicht was ihr alle habt.
egal ob rogner oder milchner in butter mit knofi ist beides lecker .
es schmeist ja auch keiner von euch eine gebratene dorschleber weg oder?


----------



## The_Duke (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Och neee Leute 
Ich ess ja fast alles, aber eben nur fast....
Fischsperma gehört nicht zu meinem nahrungstechnischen Beuteschema.
Wo soll denn das enden?
Irgendwann findet man das Zeug dann auf ner speziellen Meeresfrüchtepizza
mit dem wohlklingenden Namen "Pizza Ejaculata" :q :q :q


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenzitzen soll man auch essen können #6
> man brüht sie im salzwasser über,dadurch ziehen sie sich zusammen wenn sie nach ca.25 min gar sind,kannst du sie dir in den mund stecken aber nicht zerbeißen,man drückt sie mit der zunge gegen den oberen gaumen bis die darinliegende drüse platzt,die geeleeartige flüssigkeit die dann in deinem mund austritt kannst du mit einer kartoffel zerkauen und runterschlucken #6
> mahlzeit #h




Alter , dass ist ja fast noch widerlicher als Fischsperma:v . Ihr nehmt Sachen in den Mund, die würde ich noch nicht mal in die Hand nehmen#d .


----------



## Raabiat (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> (...) mit dem wohlklingenden Namen "Pizza Ejaculata"



und jetzt stell dir mal die Bestellung vor....
Kunde: "Guten Tag, ich hätt gern ne große Pizza ejaculata mit ganz viel ejekulat drauf..."
Pizzabäcker: "vom Fisch??"

um noch ma auf die Ziegenzitzen zurückzukommen....
so wie ichs verstanden habe werden die ja warm gegessen...
du hast ja gesagt die ziehen sich zusammen beim erhitzen...
was is eigentlich wenn die kalt werden?? gibts dann die altbekannte raktion|kopfkrat

Sachen gibts, ey....sowat würd ich nie mit der hand anpacken, geschweige denn mitn mund

PS: als eingefleischter Döneresser muss ich sagen: ich will nich wissen was in den saucen alles drin ist...man schmeckt deutliche unterschiede zwischen chinesen-, türken- und griechen-döner....worin dieser unterschied aber begründet ist interessiert mich garnich....hauptsach et schmeckt|bla:
manche frau wirds vielleicht herausschmecken


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

oh man ihr seit vll drauf |supergri


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Wieviele Leute arbeiten eigentlich in so'nem Pizza-Bringdienst|kopfkrat ??

Es gibt doch diese Pizza Quattro Formaggi. Hab mich schon so manches mal gefragt, warum der Fahrer immer so glücklich guckt#c . 

Das Ausfahren ansich kann soviel Spass doch nicht machen, oder;+ ?


----------



## Raabiat (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich schon so manches mal gefragt, warum der Fahrer immer so glücklich guckt.



meinste ich sollt lieber das Joghurtdressing beim Salat weglassen |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

meinste ich sollt lieber das Joghurtdressing beim Salat weglassen 

|scardie: Auf jeden Fall.

Da fällt mit doch glatt nen Witz ein: 

Er: Du Schatz, ich habe mal Kondome mit Geschmack gekauft.
Sie: Hhhmm, hhhmm, dass ist hier ist Cheese and Onions.
Er: Ich hab doch noch gar keinen drauf.
Sie: :v


----------



## DonCamile (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich wes nicht was ihr alle habt.
> egal ob rogner oder milchner in butter mit knofi ist beides lecker .
> es schmeist ja auch keiner von euch eine gebratene dorschleber weg oder?


 
Hallo Samenstranginteressierte Anglerforumsgemeinde,
gibt es da eigentlich qualitative Unterschiede bei den Samensträngen ,sagen wir mal zwischen Hai und Hering ? Sind die Stränge bei den Haien etwas zäher ,muss man da fester dran suggeln ? Welche Samenstränge von welcher Fischart könnt ihr empfehlen ? Nehmt ihr Jodsalz und Sauerrahmbutter ? Jugoslawischer ,Griechischer oder Türkischer Knoblauch ?
Fragen über Fragen klärt mich mal bitte auf ! ;+


----------



## Raabiat (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> (...) gibt es da eigentlich qualitative Unterschiede bei den Samensträngen ,sagen wir mal zwischen Hai und Hering ? Sind die Stränge bei den Haien etwas zäher ,muss man da fester dran suggeln ?(...)



Über Qualität kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Der Unterschied zwischen Hai und Hering wird wahrscheinlich der sein, das beim Hai einfach mal mehr drin ist im Strang. (wenn du nicht gerade einen Hai mit Unter- und einen Hering mit enormer Über-Produktion erwischst|supergri)

Das ist wie mit Mäuse- und Kuhmilch. Keiner wird dir sagen können wie Mäusemilch schmeckt, aber jeder kann dir sagen wo mehr drin ist.


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Was denn???
niemand mehr Apetit??? Oder ist er euch vergangen??|bla:


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Meine Katzen mögen Mäuse - ich nicht!

Aber lecker gewürzt, in Mehl und Semmelbrösel gewendet und in heißem Butterschmalz goldgelb rausgebacken ist wahrscheinlich fast jedes Milchnerteil  und auch teilweise die Eier der Rogner, wenn sie noch kleiner sind ein Genuß.


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Oh boy,

erst mal 3 Dutzend Tatütataaaaas, mindestens.

Aber war köstlich zu lesen, wird aber den Eimerthread nicht toppen, Sorry. (Ich weiß, aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes konntet Ihr Euch nicht wirklich austoben)

Zum Thema: die Milch/Samenstrang nur leicht mehliert und gebraten ist wirklich köstlich auch für Heteros. Schmeckt fischig und ist von der Konsistenz nicht so fest, wie Fischfleisch.

Beim Rogen muß man da ein wenig unterscheiden. Hat der Fisch kleine Eier wie z.B. Dorsch und Plattfisch, wie bei der Milch mehlieren, salzen und in Butter rausbraten. Hat er große Eier wie z.B. der Hecht, macht das so keinen echten Spass. Die würde ich roh durch ein Sieb streichen und für ein Soufflee nehmen.

Und btw: wer echt glaubt, dass der Samenstrang im Darm ist, sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen, die Fischereiprüfung nochmals abzulegen. Da wird so einiges zur Biologie abgefragt.

Frage Knoblauch: chinesischer ist m.E. am Besten. Die kleinen Knollen sind am Stück ohne einzelne Zehen und mild-aromatisch. In Butter garen, auf Brot streichen und 1 Woche Urlaub nehmen.

Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

habs fast noch vergessen:

Wo kriegt man heute noch Schnepfen her? Kein Ahnung, aber den Schnepfendreck würde ich auch mal probieren. Soll ausgesprochen würzig sein.

Habts Ihr Weichlinge eigentlich mal überlegt, was genau die Pelle der Weißwurst, Wienerle, Bratwurst ist????????????

D A R M !!!

Na schmeckts noch?

Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## esox_105 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Na klar ist die Wurstpelle nix anderes als der Darm, aber der wird vor der verarbeitung gewaschen.

Was den Schnepfendreck angeht: Guten Appetit, beim verzehren des Darminhaltes von so nem ollen Vogel :v .


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Es geht halt nix über Vorhautfillets vom Blauwal. |supergri


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

paniert und gebraten oder gefüllt?


----------



## dorschiie (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

ich weis nicht was die jung dödels haben. früher wurde alles vom fisch verwertet .
und es war eine spezialität ( und ist immer noch)
rogen und milcher von heringen süß -sauer eingelegt zu essen.egal ob roh oder gebraten.
beim kaviar lecken sich auch alle die finger obwohl er nur gesalzen ist.


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Forellenkaviar mit weichgekochtem Ei. Leckerleckerlecker. Das ultimative Frühstück.


----------



## Raabiat (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

werd ich doch nochmal die alten Diamanten ausgraben:m

Gibts neues von der Samenstrang- und Schnepfendreckesser-Front?

Mal wieder irgendeine Geschmacksverirrung erlitten?:q

Alle die dieses hier zum ersten Mal lesen mögen bitte am Anfang beginnen:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Booohhh neeee:v . Mein Magen hatte sich gerade wieder beruhigt:q . Jetzt muss ich wieder in die Apotheke und Maloxan kaufen|gr: .


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Herrlich, diesen Thread kannte ich noch gar nicht:m
Ich kann sogleich etwas beitragen.



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> habs fast noch vergessen:
> 
> Wo kriegt man heute noch Schnepfen her? Kein Ahnung, aber den Schnepfendreck würde ich auch mal probieren. Soll ausgesprochen würzig sein.
> 
> Acipenser


Schnepfen bekommt man, wenn man entweder einen Jäger kennt, der ab und zu noch eine schießt, oder indem man direkt bei der Kreisjägerschaft nachfragt, ob jemand aus dem Kreis einem evtl welche verkaufen würde, wenn sie geschossen werden. Ich glaube, komplette Schnepfen wird man sonst nirgendwo mehr bekommen, auch nicht in Geschäften, die ausgefallene Spezialitäten feilbieten. 
Selbst hab ich diese geschmackliche Verirrung noch nie gegessen, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass nicht der ganze Darm gegessen wird, sondern ''nur'' der Magen sowie ein Teil des Darms, in dem die Nahrung noch nicht ganz verdaut ist. Trotzdem möchte ich es nicht probieren#d:q.


----------



## Acipenser (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich, diesen Thread kannte ich noch gar nicht:m
> Ich kann sogleich etwas beitragen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias für Deinen Tip, allerdings kenne ich
a) keinen Jäger
b) bringt eine Nachfrage bei der Kreishandwerkerschaft, äh nein bei der Kreisjägerschaft im Raum Karlsruhe vermutlich lediglich ein fröhliches |muahah:aus der Telefonleitung
c) Schnepfen werden in einigen sehr wenigen 3 Sterne Restaurants angeboten, dafür muss aber das Taschengeld erst einmal ausreichen

Und Du hast recht, es sind die vorverdauten Bestandteile der Nahrung. Aber lassen wir das, nehmen wir doch lieber Rücksicht auf die zarten Gemüter im Board.

Nach Ostern war ich einige Tage auf der Schlei, legger Hering fangen und ich habe es genossen. Viele hatten noch nicht abgelaicht und wir konnten Rogen und Milch in größeren Einheiten ernten.

Abends eine Handvoll Heringe pro Nase in die Pfanne und danach noch eine Portion der oben beschriebenen Vermehrungsprodukte. War ja legger ohne Ende, aber ich gestehe, danach hatte ich eine leichte morgendliche Übelkeit.

Aber Entwarnung: der Schwangerschaftstest hat nichts ergeben. Entweder zuviel Eiweiß oder doch ein Flens und Bommi zuviel?

Nun denn, ich lass mir das nicht vermiesen, habe noch 3 Beutel voll in der Truhe.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Skotti (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

ich kenne das schon seit meiner kindheit. bin in kiel ellerbek geboren. gab damals noch viele kleine fischer und noch mehr frischen fisch milch und rogen wurden wie hier schon richtig bemerkt meliert und gebraten oder geräuchert gegessen. auch für die sosse zum einlegen für salzhering wurde die milch verwendet. wurde durch ein sieb gestrichen und mit saurer sahne zwiebeln saurer gurke und gewürzen veredelt. sehr lecker


----------



## Acipenser (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

woher kommt eigentlich der Spruch: es ist zum Mäuse melken?

Na denn Prost


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Der kommt wahrscheinlich von verzweifelten Wissenschaftlern, die der Melkmaus wieder nur ein Tröpfchen abringen konnten
Mäusemilch wird für Forschung benötigt, litwerweise. Und da man für einen Liter tausende der Flitzer anzapfen muss, ist die Arbeit nicht unbedingt als schön zu bezeichnen. Einmal habe ich das miterleben dürfen, es ist sehr niederschmetternd, wenn man die Pipette ansetzt und mit einem Tröpfchen als Beute weiß, dass diese Maus nun leergemolken ist und man weitere 200 Mäuse becircen muss, ihre Milch zu spenden, damit man die erforderliche Menge beisammen hat. Da möchte man nach einigen Mäuse gern so#q machen.


----------



## goeddoek (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> c) Schnepfen werden in einigen sehr wenigen 3 Sterne Restaurants angeboten, dafür muss aber das Taschengeld erst einmal ausreichen



Ich hatte mal mit 'ner Schnepfe als Bedienung zu tun.Der Laden war 'ne bessere Frittenklitsche und sie der Meinung, eine Gastronomiespitzenkraft ( langes Wort,näch?) zu sein.
Nach langer Wartezeit kam sie genervt angetrippelt, die Nase ob meines bescheidenen Outfits nach oben und nahm die Bestellung auf.
"ich hätt' gern das Filetsteak medium und vorweg ein Dutzend ( ich mag sie nun mal |uhoh: ) Weinbergschnecken"
Sie: "Tut mir Leid, die Schnecken sind aus."

"Mmmmh - und bis wann erwarten Sie sie wieder zurück?"


Ihr Gesichtsausdruck war der Höhepunkt des Abends - vom Essen kann ich das nicht behaupten :c #d


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich, diesen Thread kannte ich noch gar nicht:m
> Ich kann sogleich etwas beitragen.
> 
> 
> ...



wovon schreibst du hier eigentlich etwa vom anderen Gschlecht oder wie#c!?














:q


----------



## tamandua (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Wenn das die holde Gattin liest, gibts aber AB-Verbot, oder? Schäm dich


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Für wenn meinst du denn!?
Ihn oder Mich...?
#c


----------



## Acipenser (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal mit 'ner Schnepfe als Bedienung zu tun.Der Laden war 'ne bessere Frittenklitsche und sie der Meinung, eine Gastronomiespitzenkraft ( langes Wort,näch?) zu sein.
> Nach langer Wartezeit kam sie genervt angetrippelt, die Nase ob meines bescheidenen Outfits nach oben und nahm die Bestellung auf.
> "ich hätt' gern das Filetsteak medium und vorweg ein Dutzend ( ich mag sie nun mal |uhoh: ) Weinbergschnecken"
> Sie: "Tut mir Leid, die Schnecken sind aus."
> ...



Schnecken mag ich auch.......

auch im Weinberg


----------



## Anni (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*



			
				Skotti schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne das schon seit meiner kindheit. bin in kiel ellerbek geboren. gab damals noch viele kleine fischer und noch mehr frischen fisch milch und rogen wurden wie hier schon richtig bemerkt meliert und gebraten oder geräuchert gegessen. auch für die sosse zum einlegen für salzhering wurde die milch verwendet. wurde durch ein sieb gestrichen und mit saurer sahne zwiebeln saurer gurke und gewürzen veredelt. sehr lecker


 
ohh lecker das kenn ich auch


----------



## Naglfar (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

ist ja cool.........



ihr redet von sachen, das ist ja der absolute brüller.....


ich sage nur, man sollte zuerst probieren und dann erfahren was man gegessen hat.meist ist die fantasie das größte problem.

bis auf schwein, hund,katze und andere haustiere esse ich so ziemlich alles.

was ich absolut gern mag, sind zbsp stierhoden. bin der einzige in meinem bekanntenkreis, der so was isst. sehr seltsam. ich gehe jede wette ein, dass die meisten, auf sowas abfahren würden,wenn sie nicht im vorhinein wüssten was es ist. das selbe problem habe ich ich mit den samensträngen von huchen. 

kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sowas gut schmeckt, wenn ich nicht dran denke, dass es samenstränge sind.


ich hab mal auf wunsch, für meinen besten freund stierhoden besorgt. als er die hoden gesehe hat, meinte er nur, ehhhhhh.....kann ich nicht essen.....find ich abartig.  ich gehe jede wette ein, dass er total auf stierhoden abgehen würde, wenn ich ihm die dinger nicht gezeigt bzw gesagt hätte. ich kenne ihn seit  17 jahren.

wer hat samenstränge vom huchen für mich ?

gruss,
naglfar


----------



## Acipenser (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: samenstränge essen?*

Sorry, mit den Fortpflanzungsprodukten vom Huchen kann ich nicht dienen (keine Ahnung, wann die ablaichen). 

Freitag/Samstag will ich an die Ostsee. Ich denke, dass die Hornhechte zum Ablaichen ins Flache kommen. Da müßte doch auch Laich in den Fischen sein. Über den Geschmack werde ich dann berichten.

Laich vom Hering ist superlecker, von der Scholle ebenfalls. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal das Vergnügen im Restaurant einen ganzen Steinbutt zu essen (einen 5-Personen Steinbutt). Der hatte eine Menge Rogen und gargezogen im Wurzelsud ist das eine echte Empfehlung.

Mahlzeit


----------

